# Bad Buys



## Purple (14 Sep 2007)

People have a tendency to defend the car they drive but most of us mush have been screwed on price/ sold a lemon or just bought a rubbish car at some stage. 
Can posters advise what pit-falls they fell into so that others may steer around them?

I'll start;
I bought a Citroen from a dealer near Dublin Airport about 12 years ago. I paid £1200 for it. It was worth about £50 and the head gasket was gone. Good lesson learned; don't buy a second hand French car from a cowboy. 

My other mistake was buying a new Passat in '02. Loads of money on the most boring car I have ever owned. Within a month I missed the 8 year old Mondoe I had traded in against it.
Lesson; do better research and more than one test drive.


----------



## fago76 (14 Sep 2007)

Always check the HPI. I almost bought a toyota corolla worth only 3K from a guy. Mentioned to him that I'd be running a HPI check and he said - oh yeah I owe dealer X 3.5K on an hire purchase agreement.
Hard to believe a car worth so little would be on a finance agreement.


----------



## Caveat (14 Sep 2007)

Suppose I've been lucky in recent years but two come to mind:

A troublesome Fiesta (only 6 years old) had many niggling electrical/electronic faults. ECU replaced three times. My irritation was compounded by the fact that a lot of these faults were apparently well known but the garage pleaded ignorance.
The car actually left me completely stranded in very bad weather on three occasions.

As a result, I've been wary of Ford & their dealers.

Further back, a Renault 5.  Well where do you start? Every day was a surprise really - if there wasn't an unusual smell, sound or reaction from the car it was a good day.  Again, it wasn't an old car in it's day.

Have never even considered a French car since - not entirely unwise methinks.

As a result of experiences like this, I now only ever consider cars with an *excellent* reliability record - and in fact will sacrifice looks, space, comfort...almost anything so as not to compromise on this.


----------



## Jeff_24 (14 Sep 2007)

I've never made a bad buy. All my cars have been pretty much excellent.


----------



## seantheman (14 Sep 2007)

well bully for you jeff but i dont think the op is looking for self congratulatory stories. i bought a 2002 rav4 in 2005 with one year garage warranty, after 15 months the flywheel gave up almost €1800 to fix. garage wouldn't help, found out later it was a common fault and toyota changed flywheel on later models


----------



## Purple (15 Sep 2007)

seantheman said:


> well bully for you jeff but i dont think the op is looking for self congratulatory stories.


Maybe jeff just has very low standards


----------



## Fingalian (17 Sep 2007)

Had a '78 Caddy Eldorado in Sky Blue with a moon roof and white Leather interior. It had a small block 454 cubic inch V8 that sounded like a hot tar pit at idle...blub, blub, blub, until ya put the pedal to the metal. It was sooo Bad.


----------



## foxylady (17 Sep 2007)

Caveat said:


> Suppose I've been lucky in recent years but two come to mind:
> 
> A troublesome Fiesta (only 6 years old) had many niggling electrical/electronic faults. ECU replaced three times. My irritation was compounded by the fact that a lot of these faults were apparently well known but the garage pleaded ignorance.
> The car actually left me completely stranded in very bad weather on three occasions.
> ...


 

So what do you drive now???


----------



## Caveat (17 Sep 2007)

foxylady said:


> So what do you drive now???


 
A tank.


----------



## bacchus (17 Sep 2007)

Purple said:


> Maybe jeff just has very low standards


 
indeed, as it seems that he does not like SUVs....


----------



## Guest122 (18 Sep 2007)

First car was a Fiesta (northern import) 4 yrs old. Had it for 3yrs no problems until a lorry made absolute sh1* of it (nobody in car at time).  Second Fiesta (Diesel) same. Started to give trouble near end of its life but there was over 200k miles on it and it only got a mates servicing every 10-15,000 miles – so can’t complain there. Sold it privately for what it was worth. Currently have and old Mazda 626 (bought for €150 – yes €150.00) cost about €450 to put back on the road and no major problems since.  NCT’d for another 18 months.  Am prepared to get rid of it whenever it starts to give trouble.

Wife on other hand has had a Clio which was ok, she got rid of it after 2 yrs for a Megane.  Now that was a piece of rubbish. 18mths when bought. Had it for 4 years.

Problems…
1 Electric front windows broke.
2 Hand break seized.
3 Electric mirrors gave up.
4 Rear shock went after 20k miles.
5 Sunroof leaked.
6 Constant problems with lights (fuses and bulbs blowing)
7 A “switch” went somewhere and she got it fixed before I had a chance to look at it.
8 Boot catch broke.
9 Service light and Airbag light would never switch off. Even dealer couldn’t fix them.
10 Heater stopped, would not heat (only blew cold air around the cabin).

Now has a Corolla Verso fairly new and no probs yet…

BB


----------



## mell61 (18 Sep 2007)

I'm right there with Cavaet.... wouldn't touch Ford again after buying a mutt of a Fiesta.    Car was 2 years old, and first year went fine, after that in the space of 8 months it was in the garage 6 times!   All problems that arise turned out to be known issues.
Bulbs constantly blew, in fact finally decided the end was nigh the Jan night both bulbs blew, on my way home - had to drive on full beams to get the 30 miles home.... both bulbs having been changed in previous couple of weeks!    Took next day off, car went to garage to check out electrics, I went to credit union and was driving a Yaris a week later!
Having driven the Yaris for 4 years there was never any issue with it, a nice change from being on first name terms with the staff at the garage!
I'll stick with Japanese from now on!


----------



## Murt10 (18 Sep 2007)

Had a Yamaha RS 125 motorbike in my youth. 

Often wouldn't start after it had rained. Other times it was fine. Nearly broke my heart. 



Murt


----------



## Jock04 (18 Sep 2007)

My worst buy was a Renault 25. 3 years old, 1 previous owner- an MD's company car. Serviced to the hilt etc etc.
Incredibly high-specc'ed car and very fast for a big 2ltr.

Within weeks, probs with the elec windows. Took ages to get them fixed & the door in the cabin looked like Skeletor while the panel was off.

Remote audio controls unit fell off into my hand while driving.

Despite all lights working, computer voice constantly told me "side & rear lights not working"

Multitude of further electrical problems, some of which I've probably forgotten by now.

Renault dealer wouldn't take it as a trade-in at any price.

Finally, middle of Glencoe, I find the water pump has gone when the voice tells me " engine overheated- do not touch a hot engine"

Delighted to get £50 from a scarppy for that pile of hi-tech junk.
Replaced soon after by the unsuccessful Safrane.
I think they're all dead now.  I hope so.


----------



## Carpenter (18 Sep 2007)

I have some commerical vehicle disaster stories, both my neighbour and a friend bought new Renault Traffic vans, one 06, one 07.  The 06 gearbox packed in after a few months (wouldn't allow 2nd gear to be selected), he was told: "oh, another one with that problem", nothing but heartache thereafter.  The 07 model started giving trouble after 6 months: engine problems (ECU etc), power steering failed and lots of other niggles.


----------



## Towger (18 Sep 2007)

mell61 said:


> both bulbs having been changed in previous couple of weeks!



Someone forgot that quartz halogen bulbs should not be touched with bare hands.


----------



## foxylady (18 Sep 2007)

mell61 said:


> I'm right there with Cavaet.... wouldn't touch Ford again after buying a mutt of a Fiesta. Car was 2 years old, and first year went fine, after that in the space of 8 months it was in the garage 6 times! All problems that arise turned out to be known issues.
> Bulbs constantly blew, in fact finally decided the end was nigh the Jan night both bulbs blew, on my way home - had to drive on full beams to get the 30 miles home.... both bulbs having been changed in previous couple of weeks! Took next day off, car went to garage to check out electrics, I went to credit union and was driving a Yaris a week later!
> Having driven the Yaris for 4 years there was never any issue with it, a nice change from being on first name terms with the staff at the garage!
> I'll stick with Japanese from now on!


 
Do u not find the yaris a very light car. My first car was peugeot 106 97 model and no power steering am now looking for new car and was recommended either the fiesta or yaris. I test drove my friends yaris and thought it felt v light so am now more inclined towards the fiesta.


----------



## Caveat (18 Sep 2007)

foxylady said:


> Do u not find the yaris a very light car. My first car was peugeot 106 97 model and no power steering am now looking for new car and was recommended either the fiesta or yaris. I test drove my friends yaris and thought it felt v light so am now more inclined towards the fiesta.


 
You'll probably find most Jap cars feel light in comparison to European ones.  They're not usually any less safe though if that's what is worrying you. The Yaris is certainly statistically more reliable than the Fiesta - but less room and less comfortable to drive.


----------



## LouisLaLoope (18 Sep 2007)

foxylady said:


> Do u not find the yaris a very light car. My first car was peugeot 106 97 model and no power steering am now looking for new car and was recommended either the fiesta or yaris. I test drove my friends yaris and thought it felt v light so am now more inclined towards the fiesta.


 
I bought a Fiesta in 1999 and it's still on the go.  It's been well serviced by Ford and has had a few "issues" along the way but nothing horrific.  I think it's a great car (1996 reg). 

I've heard good reports about the Ford Focus.  I hired one a while back and it's a lovely drive but I can't really vouch for them.

And while there's nothing helpful in my next comment I think you should take it on board - the Yaris is the most hideous car on the road.  Don't do it!!!!!!!   ;0)


----------



## Caveat (18 Sep 2007)

LouisLaLoope said:


> the Yaris is the most hideous car on the road. Don't do it!!!!!!! ;0)


 
All a matter of opinion of course, but I think the latest one looks pretty good - like a more compact, muscular, better looking Corolla really.

Anyway, sorry - this is supposed to about "bad buys"...


----------



## gipimann (18 Sep 2007)

I was the "proud" owner of a Citroen AX 1.4 diesel back in 1990, bought ex-demo, 8 months old.   Had a problem with overheating, blew the head gasket at least 3 times (had to replace the cylinder head twice).   We were being towed after the latest overheating episode when my brakes failed, I overtook the car towing me, spun him round and came to a halt up against the concrete fencing at the side of the road....luckily no harm done to man, woman, cars or fence!
What scared me most was that before the car started to act up, we'd bought a second car....yep, another Citroen AX diesel!   It behaved impeccably for the 3 years we drove it!


----------



## triona (18 Sep 2007)

My first car was a 95 Fiat Punto (I bought it in around 2000). I bought it privately for around 3000 punts - worst buy ever!! Turned out it was crashed and after much investigation found out I was the 8th owner of the car!! I was extremely naive and had no clue about cars - not even the paperwork side. I shelled out about 1000 punts to get it throught the NCT and sold it as soon as soon as I could. It was basically a new car when I sold it. I spotted it though doing 80 miles an hour on a road near Blessington about a year ago with fancy alloys and the front all smashed in!


----------



## Jeff_24 (18 Sep 2007)

seantheman said:


> well bully for you jeff but i dont think the op is looking for self congratulatory stories. i bought a 2002 rav4 in 2005 with one year garage warranty, after 15 months the flywheel gave up almost €1800 to fix. garage wouldn't help, found out later it was a common fault and toyota changed flywheel on later models



By stating the above I meant I never bought a car that didn't impress me. They have all been very reliable with the exception of a Peugeot I had who's electrics gave up the ghost and eventually the engine too. I adored the Volvo's I had and my current Audi is keeping me well satisfied...

Oh and in relation to your RAV4 I thought Toyota's were supposed to be dull, incompetent in every single area but reliable...


----------



## Jeff_24 (18 Sep 2007)

Breffni Boy2 said:


> First car was a Fiesta (northern import) 4 yrs old. Had it for 3yrs no problems until a lorry made absolute sh1* of it (nobody in car at time).  Second Fiesta (Diesel) same. Started to give trouble near end of its life but there was over 200k miles on it and it only got a mates servicing every 10-15,000 miles – so can’t complain there. Sold it privately for what it was worth. Currently have and old Mazda 626 (bought for €150 – yes €150.00) cost about €450 to put back on the road and no major problems since.  NCT’d for another 18 months.  Am prepared to get rid of it whenever it starts to give trouble.
> 
> Wife on other hand has had a Clio which was ok, she got rid of it after 2 yrs for a Megane.  Now that was a piece of rubbish. 18mths when bought. Had it for 4 years.
> 
> ...



You'd be incredibly surprised! Ford's have come on in leaps and bounds in the last 15 years since the launch of the Mk1 Mondeo. They are if anything more reliable than Toyota's nowadays and are actually inspiring (with the exception of the current Focus' styling)...


----------



## mell61 (18 Sep 2007)

Fiesta vs Yaris??
I'd take the Yaris any day, felt a lot safer on the roads when i didn't have to worry about the spare tyre falling off the bottom of the car on the motorway... because someone in the garage used the wrong bolt!   
As for the bulbs, when you have to change them repeatedly you do use gloves and don't handle them.... the problem was with the electrics of the car not me  
Personally i much preferred the styling of the Yaris to the Fiesta, and at the end of the day I'd prefer to drive a quasimodo car thats reliable than stand by the side of the road waiting for the RAC!
At the time 4 of us in the office I worked in had that same model fiesta, and we could match the issues we faced... we all had an issue of the engine cutting out when gearing down (some sort of oil filter), we all had to replace our exhausts by 25-30k miles, bulbs blowing constantly....   So it wasn't that I felt I got unlucky, I actually felt my car met the standards of all the Fiestas I knew of!


----------



## mathepac (17 Oct 2007)

Where to start...

Peugeot 405 GTDT saloon bought at 1 year old from main dealer with 1 year  warranty...
on a trip to France all the electrics failed (10 days after purchase)
3 head-gaskets fitted
2 fuel pumps
29 attempts to fix leaking sun-roof
engine refused to start at times
engine refused to stop at other times

Volvo 340 brakes failed and were replaced (I was told), failed again, replaced again and I sold car to a guy who claimed he could fix the problem - he's still around so he  was telling the truth 

Citroen AX 1.4 diesel was a little gem, apart from the lock for the rear hatch breaking constantly

Opel (various, as company cars over the years) brakes, electrics (1 fire)

Mercedes 240D had a huge crack in the floor which opened going over bumps - dealer took it back no questions asked

I have invested in Japanese cars since and have owned Daihatsu, Nissan, Toyota and Subaru, but you don't want to know about these...


----------



## racso (17 Oct 2007)

I had a 1981 metro with an 1983 engine in it and i got it in 1995!!! i bought it for a 100 punts off a mate!!! Thats always a mistake 

Car point blank refused to go back into second gear

When it rained passenger side roof leaked

Whn you went thru a puddle the water came up thru the car passenger side (obviously due to the above i could never get beyond a first date in winter)

Then driving it home one day and the steering went on it

But i did love that car!!!!


----------



## Guest127 (17 Oct 2007)

around 1987 I bought a Totota Starlet new. It was a piece of Sh*t. boot leaked. steering heavy as lead. Gears really stiff. put up with it for 2 years and traded it in. few years later Totota recalled every one of them and bought them back for a very poor price. Course it was TOTALLY build in Ireland. The one and only Totota ever totally assembled here. 
traded in my 02 corolla (65,000 totally trouble free miles) for a 3 month old yaris 3 weeks ago. Don't need a family car any more as everyone else is driving their own. Around town its not much different on power than the corolla but on the motorway its definitely a bit down. having said that the petrol consumption is brilliant. Definitely not a dog.


----------



## foxylady (17 Oct 2007)

traded in my 02 corolla (65,000 totally trouble free miles) for a 3 month old yaris 3 weeks ago. Don't need a family car any more as everyone else is driving their own. Around town its not much different on power than the corolla but on the motorway its definitely a bit down. having said that the petrol consumption is brilliant. Definitely not a dog.[/quote]



A yaris is definitely going to be down on power on the motorway when compared to a corollas especially as its only a 1 litre car


----------



## MichaelDes (17 Oct 2007)

Best Car bought - my first. A new Ford Fiesta 1.1Lx (1991). My wife eventually ran it into the ground after 10 years but it never ever gave any bother. Buffed it up and sold for €550.00. Worst - Brand new Renault Laguna 6 speed 2.0Dsi (2003). After two and half years the gearbox went, could not source second hand one and the turbo charger went also at the same time - total could to replace €6500.00. Bought the car for €33,000 and sold car 36 months later for €3500 (did not undertake repairs as it could have been a can of worms). What a bummer -the garage staff were half wits, the car was much more reliable than them.

P.S. My wife has the Megane from 2003, what a pile of scrap. You obviously per above, have done a short list only.


----------



## bullbars (17 Oct 2007)

I had a VW Bora '00 1.6, great car, never missed a beat, solid on the road and great to drive. Few faults, window regulator was the worst i had to repair.


----------



## Purple (17 Oct 2007)

mell61 said:


> Fiesta vs Yaris??
> I'd take the Yaris any day, felt a lot safer on the roads when i didn't have to worry about the spare tyre falling off the bottom of the car on the motorway... because someone in the garage used the wrong bolt!
> As for the bulbs, when you have to change them repeatedly you do use gloves and don't handle them.... the problem was with the electrics of the car not me
> Personally i much preferred the styling of the Yaris to the Fiesta, and at the end of the day I'd prefer to drive a quasimodo car thats reliable than stand by the side of the road waiting for the RAC!
> At the time 4 of us in the office I worked in had that same model fiesta, and we could match the issues we faced... we all had an issue of the engine cutting out when gearing down (some sort of oil filter), we all had to replace our exhausts by 25-30k miles, bulbs blowing constantly....   So it wasn't that I felt I got unlucky, I actually felt my car met the standards of all the Fiestas I knew of!


Fiestas were made in England and Spain at the same time a few years back. The Spanish ones were perfect (built in state of the art factory) and never gave problems. The English ones were rubbish. They are all made in Spain now. 
The Fiesta is a newer design and is made in a newer factory. The Yaris is no longer made in Japan (EU ones are now made in France) and the build quality has suffered. The Fiesta is also a bigger car. That said they are both good, reliable low-end cars.


----------



## Uachtarain (17 Dec 2007)

My first car had 2 handles and 1 wheel and I could put anything into it. Boy I miss it sooo much. Sold it to a guy called Jeff I think????. Just one problem I had to check it's tyre pressure once a year other than that it never gave a problem!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gebbel (17 Dec 2007)

Purple said:


> My other mistake was buying a new Passat in '02. Loads of money on the most boring car I have ever owned.


 
Have to disagree with you there Purple. I am still driving my 02 Passat after 4 years of the most effortless and carefree driving imaginable. I suppose I would always be inclined to trade a little style for reliability and sturdiness....the main traits of the Passat. The newer Passats (the ones with the handbrake button and the push button start-up), however, do nothing for me. I am planning a change in early 2008 and am thinking an upgrade to an Audi A4. Even so, I will miss my trustworthy Passat!


----------



## Purple (17 Dec 2007)

I don't rate the Passat, or VW in particular, as good for reliability. The Fords I have owned have been cheaper to buy, cheaper to run and more reliable. If I had the choice of a new Passat or a new Mondeo I'd go for the Ford (the rear styling not withstanding).
The Passat was the most boring car I have ever driven, by a mile. It just didn’t engage me as a driver. Big, solid, boring and not very reliable; that’s my verdict.


----------

